# Looking to sell a 58 roubaix?



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

I've been searching for one for awhile but haven't had any luck with ebay or craigslist. Preferably 2010 or above. Thanks!


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Try calling Go Ride in Redwood City...the guy buys alot of bikes at the end of the year every year and usually has an assortment of 1-3 year old bikes. Give them a call and see what he's got in the leftover Roubaix department.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

Found an '08 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact (size 58) unsold for the past four years at my LBS. I bought it Memorial Day Weekend. Not sure what I may have given up by purchasing an older model, but it's been a fantastic bike for a return to cycling after a 20-year absence.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

You didn't loose that much necessarily, the 08' is a good model and you probably saved a ton of money. They have done internal cabling, newer carbon for the models (you probably have FACT 8 which is pretty good) and newer components. How much did you pay?


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

It's FACT 6, actually.

$1400


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Well for that price brand new I would say you did pretty darn well. Plus brand new is brand new even if it is a few years old. You really only lost out on some newer carbon and the SL headset oversized design, but you should get many years out of this bike.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks. I thought it was a fair price. I didn't think there was a current model I could touch for that price with the features of the '08 Roubaix. 

It's a fun ride. 30 plus miles every other day in the first week. The only thing that was sore was my rear end. Now that I've got padded cycling shorts that should be less of a problem. 

I hope to get years and years from the bike.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Sworker said:


> Try calling Go Ride in Redwood City...the guy buys alot of bikes at the end of the year every year and usually has an assortment of 1-3 year old bikes. Give them a call and see what he's got in the leftover Roubaix department.


I have heard that Goride and Specialized have parted ways recently. If they happen to have one left over in stock, you likely would get a good deal as they probably want to blow out any remaining inventory. But if they don't, they likely can't get.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice deal!

Called goride - no luck on roubaixs (didn't ask about their partnership with S though). Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess I was pretty lucky. I knew nothing about the bike when I first saw it, but after a week of visiting other shops and researching, I thought it might be exactly what I wanted. I'm just back from a thirty-mile ride in the farmlands around here, beating the heat and having a wonderful time.




Stumpy, there are a couple on eBay now. Search "Specialized Roubaix."

Probably an '07 Comp, nicely upgraded: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialized...00724280879?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item4604905e2f

A bit older, an '05 Roubaix Elite, but new (unsold): http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-SPECIA...20926657648?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item4ab8b82c70

A pricey '11 Roubaix Elite SL2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialized...21043298602?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item337735112a

Here's an interesting listing for an '09 Roubaix. The seller does not state its size! Also, the pictures seem to depict a different bike. Check the top tube in photo 1 and in photo 3: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140771506031

Another '05 Comp that may have been ridden hard and put away wet: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Specia...00775448840?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2ebf263908


----------

